# Beer and Slingshots



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/failblog#p/u/20/D5_8f0ndKd4

I still love this performance!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

That guy mixed it up , ....one should shoot at cans , not with them , ..................he really learned it the hard way







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

OUCH!!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

if you keep pressing 2 on your keyboard it just keeps happening haha


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Look at this similar performance!


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Well if you don't think that was the dumbest thing look at this one!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

That is one of the most stupid ways, I have seen to waste beer and the most painful as well. Salud y Saludos.


----------

